# R.I.P 'Flamborough'



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

Earlier today my male Carcinus maenas unfortunately died. He has tiny when I caught him and had moulted a few times sucsesfully and had grown a lot since I caught him.

He was so personal for an invertebrate and crab, it was cute how he would run up to the glass and try to grab your fingers. Whilst I wouldn't regard him as having as close of a relationship as say a dog or a cat with me it came as an unpleasant suprise and he will be missed. First time I have cried in ages I admit. 

R.I.P Flamborough.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------

